# HELP!!!



## Xilo (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi there...

my brother has been trying to update his account to use his new hotmail address as he is between ISPs. He changed his email address, and since then has been unable to post. We're assuming that his new email address hasn't been authorised, but he hasn't recieved any emails about it. He tried to create a new account with his work email address, but never recieved an email there either. He also emailed morrus but hasn't heard back...

His user name is olive. Is there anyway that he can be authorised manually by an admin or moderator? do you need to to add his email address to this message?

thanks...


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2002)

I can fix it, but I'm not sure what email address to send his password to.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 21, 2002)

send it to the email address which is currentlly there...

baricade@hotmail.com


----------



## Xilo (Mar 22, 2002)

can some one help my poor poor brother? will no one help the widows son? or something?


----------



## XCorvis (Mar 23, 2002)

If Morrus can't help him, then he can't be helped.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 23, 2002)

Psionicist can.

Go here http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/register.php?s=&action=requestemail and enter the email you used to register. You will now get that registration email.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 23, 2002)

he's tried that and it didn't work...

but he'll try again.

any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Xilo (Mar 23, 2002)

well he tried sign that link and then checked his hotmail 4 hours later...and no email. so he tried his old email with the link and there was 'no record' of it...

so what should he do?!?!?


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Mar 23, 2002)

Disable the spam filters on his hotmail account, and THEN click on the link Psionicist gave.


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 23, 2002)

it's possible that the mail server that the boards use has gone down again. I'll go kick it around a bit and see if I can convince it to work.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 24, 2002)

LeeCHeSSS said:
			
		

> *Disable the spam filters on his hotmail account, and THEN click on the link Psionicist gave. *




tried that...didn't work.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2002)

I've sent the password manually.  He should be OK now.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 25, 2002)

this is so wierd...

he just checked his email, and still no messages about it...ARRRGHHH


----------



## Morrus (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I'm stuck then.  Sounds like he's having a problem receiving his email.  Perhaps he should try another email address.


----------



## Xilo (Mar 26, 2002)

i realised i never psoted this in here, so maybe people don't know what's happening? this is the error message...

"You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: 

1.	You do not have permission to access the page that you were trying to. Are you trying to edit someone else's post or trying to access administrative features? Check that you are allowed to perform this action in the Forum Rules. 
2.	If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation." 

any ideas?

ps morrus, feel free to delete the other thread...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 26, 2002)

Xilo said:
			
		

> *any ideas? *






			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *Sounds like he's having a problem receiving his email.  Perhaps he should try another email address. *


----------



## thatdarncat (Mar 26, 2002)

also sounds like he might be clicking the wrong link

could you please send me the URL that gives you that message?

Thanks


----------



## Xilo (Mar 26, 2002)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *also sounds like he might be clicking the wrong link
> 
> could you please send me the URL that gives you that message?
> 
> Thanks *




hokay...

he gets it when ever he tries to reply to anything, or psot a new thread...

here's two links he prepared earlier:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&threadid=7360

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/newthread.php?s=&action=newthread&forumid=35

basically he can log in, but he can't post. it says hes not authorised...so is he?

oh yeah...he's tried another email address...no authorisation message was forth coming.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 26, 2002)

This is getting silly.


Morrus, just send the account information to Xilo, then his friend here can change the password and such later.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 27, 2002)

The problem is that we already HAVE a poster who is named Olive, and he isn't your brother! Every time he asks for a password, it sends it to the other person.  

My advice: try a new user name, please!


----------



## Olive (Mar 28, 2002)

well i don't know piratecat, but i've always been olvie, still am olive and i am xilo's older brother.

so there 

but i seem to be reactivated, but i have also changed back to my old email address, which is about to be disconected. but i'm going to keep this one till it becomes an isue...

but i can post again!!!

thanks for all the help and advice people!


----------

